# Transliteration: Parets



## AG82

Hello!
i want to know how would be my town name in hangul, the name is "Parets", it's pronunciated as "Parents" but without "n", my try is "파레트스". What do you think??
Thank you!!


----------



## Ailes21

Parents can be written as 패런츠 in hangeul. So 패런츠 without n(ㄴ) would be 패러츠. 

My concern is, your name is Spanish and I know that Spanish doesn sound like English - especially the vowels. With my Spanish knowledge, Parets in Spanish must sound like 빠레츠, not 패러츠 - this sounds English. The Spanish p sound is stronger than English p and the vowels sound different as well. What do you think is closer to the real pronunciation?


----------



## AG82

yes, I think your way is much better! 
And just a quick question... Lee how it's written?? I saw two ways, 이 and 리, which is the correct one?
thank you very much!!


----------



## Ailes21

이 is correct in South Korean. However in North Korean, they say 리.
If the person is South Korean, it must be 이.

My pleasure.


----------



## AG82

OK!! thank you very much ^^


----------



## Ailes21

De nada!


----------

